# Hood Scoop Grill Insert



## BrienCharles (Mar 11, 2008)

I have a chip or scratch in my hood scoop grill insert! Where can I find a replacement grill insert for the hood scoops? Thanks for the help.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

BrienCharles said:


> I have a chip or scratch in my hood scoop grill insert! Where can I find a replacement grill insert for the hood scoops? Thanks for the help.


Check the active posts on this forum. There is someone parting out a goat. See if any picked up his hood inserts.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

You are talking the removable plastic insert? I thought those are molded black the whole way through. Did you try buffing that scratch?


----------



## BrienCharles (Mar 11, 2008)

GTO JUDGE said:


> You are talking the removable plastic insert? I thought those are molded black the whole way through. Did you try buffing that scratch?


Yes, I am talking about the plastic grill inserts that can be popped out. The color of the grill is very dark grey or black, but where the rock hit the grill it is almost white. Almost like a divot has been taken out of the grill.

I am seen people talk about removing the inserts to improve airflow; however, I have not seen much discussion on finding replacements.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

If you can't find a replacement piece for a fair price, try preparing it correctly and spray painting it with a close color or have some paint made up?


----------

